# Bpc-157 to help with shoulder damage



## popeye1982 (Oct 3, 2016)

Hi guys,

Anyone familiar with bpc-157 peptide??

Have some shoulder pain come about over the last 3 or 4. So much that's its hindering my training.

After something to help heal and mask the pain.

Don't want to do HGH due to the cost and also other side it will bring.

Any info is greatly appreciated.

Cheers guys


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Bad idea, you'll still need to rest toallow it to heal otherwise your prolonging the healing process... to mask it use ibuprofen or cocodamol


----------



## popeye1982 (Oct 3, 2016)

superdrol said:


> Bad idea, you'll still need to rest toallow it to heal otherwise your prolonging the healing process... to mask it use ibuprofen or cocodamol


 Cheers for your input.

I'm on cycle at the moment and I really want to finish the cycle before going to see the doc.

I'll give some ibuprofen a go first and see if that calms it down.


----------



## Ivan85 (Mar 15, 2016)

popeye1982 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Anyone familiar with bpc-157 peptide??
> 
> ...


 What type of the shoulder injury?

is your movement limited when you lift your arms to the side or front raise?

Some people feel pain in there should but it can actually a biceps tear.

would advise trying to get an MRI scan to find exactly your problem, All injuries take time to heal but I can recommend BPC157 and TB500 as I had a rotary cuff injury and even the doctor was amazed at how fast it healed.

With the injury I had you get swelling around your shoulder which causes the restricted movement and pain. TB500 reduces the swelling i noticed this within the first two weeks at first you i thought is it just Placebo but the MRI second scan spoke for its self.


----------



## popeye1982 (Oct 3, 2016)

Thanks @Ivan85

No pain felt when doing front raise, lateral raise is painful so is shoulder press.

I also have terrible pain when training triceps, bottom of the tricep, just about the elbow. Could this be related!!

I'm more for giving peptides a go and if no change then of to the docs


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

popeye1982 said:


> Cheers for your input.
> 
> I'm on cycle at the moment and I really want to finish the cycle before going to see the doc.
> 
> I'll give some ibuprofen a go first and see if that calms it down.


 From experience cut cycle short now and fix issues otherwise you run risk of more damage and possibly doubleing recovery time... just from experience it's ok pushing through but you'll be more pissed if you tear something or do more damage and require surgery...

being on cycle is a stupid excuse for not taking time to heal an injury, there'll be more cycles!


----------



## Ivan85 (Mar 15, 2016)

you could be looking at a ligament tear i would get it checked out with an MRI or ultrasound. if you have a tear and continue to try and lift it could become a de-attached injury.

I still use TB500 at a low dose for niggling injuries.

Worth trying Peptides but also see a doctor so you know what the problem is


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

popeye1982 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Anyone familiar with bpc-157 peptide??
> 
> ...


 When I had a shoulder injury and also seperately had a small bicep tear I followed this protocol:

BPC + Ipamorelin/Mod-GRF combo and 4 weeks off (i know it sounds a lot) followed by 2 weeks light work.

Ice Daily 3x for 20 mins and ibuprofen (even if it doesnt hurt).

It might be overkill but it worked for me both times and you make up the 6 weeks QUICK if you continue to eat enough whilst off.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Yes. It will help. But rest us the essential ingredient.

Get some mk677 too. As they are synergistic.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Most of the time shoulder problems are due to other muscles being tight (the lats can cause loads of grief with overhead work) and the shoulder itself being out of balance foam roll your lats stretch your biceps and get a lacrosse ball on the pecs and get yourself a theraband and strengthen those external rotators i know everyone on here just like to throw drugs at things but alot of the times drugs won't do s**t especially if you don't fix the underlying problem


----------



## popeye1982 (Oct 3, 2016)

Got some peptides on order, will drop the weight and do exercises that don't aggravate that area.

To be honest my gp is pretty much useless and I'll have to get a scan private.

If I don't feel a change then that's what I'll have to do.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

simonboyle said:


> Yes. It will help. But rest us the essential ingredient.
> 
> Get some mk677 too. As they are synergistic.


 how are they synergistic?

if the injury is tendon or ligament related then yse BPC will help but only as part of a overall recovery protocol it wont help if you continue to hit the shoulder/arm hard in the gym

if it is not a tendon injury then TB500 might be the option to reduce the inflammation.....

over all implementing one of the peptides above with a GHRP peptide and recovery then you will be fine


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> how are they synergistic?
> 
> if the injury is tendon or ligament related then yse BPC will help but only as part of a overall recovery protocol it wont help if you continue to hit the shoulder/arm hard in the gym
> 
> ...


 The recent rat studies show that one mechanism of action is increasing growth hormone blasts (can't remember the technical name for them just now) on ligaments and tendons. Essentially increasing the amount of receptor that GH will have. Which in ligaments and tendons is a good thing. That's what it's being hypothesised that a main mechanism of action is for its healing properties.

And that's without any additional GH or stimulus.

I suggested the MK as it's well documented to work. Cheaper and easier than GH injections and will only benefit a cycle of bpc.

Should have said bpc and GH work synergistically.

But you get what I mean.


----------

